# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  seks zonder pil

## anoniemoje14

Hallo,
Mijn vriend wil seks met mij maar ik slik nog geen pil, hij wil met condoom maar ik ben bang dat ik als nog zwanger word. Kan dat?

----------

